#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Для новичка

## Геннадий Юрич

Не имея наставника, прошу некоторых рекомендаций у вас.
1. Делаю счёт дыханий. Техника из книги "практика дзен" судзуки. Как я понял, он не рекомендует при нижнем дыхании  приподнимать затем грудную клетку, то есть дышать только исключительно животом. Но мне периодически, скажем после 10 раза хочется вдохнуть на полную. Это нормально?
2. Во время поклонов, я произношу Намо Амитафо, иногда тянет представить образ Будды, или приходят какие-то молитвенные просьбы на ум. Я начинаю в них запутываться. Понимаю, что образ, что просьбы, есть лишь игра моего ума и начинаю сосредотачиваться только на дыхании, произношении, и чувстве почтения. 
Какие-то рекомендации  о практике поклонов есть вообще, чтоб я не изобретал велосипед?
3. Могу ли я самолично в дзадзен внести практику Му или без роси, в дальнейшем проверяющем его понимание это бессмысленно?

----------


## Won Soeng

Пока Вы новичок у Вас будет много размышлений и сомнений. Это все потому, что кажется, что есть какой-то особенный, быстрый и безошибочный способ, а есть много способов делать неправильно и очень долго. 

Если Вам периодически хочется вдохнуть на полную - вдыхайте, ничего страшного, постепенно дыхание будет все более спокойным и ровным. Не спешите дышать сразу короткими вдохами - организму нужно время, чтобы успокоиться. Дышите столько, сколько требует организм, постепенно потребность в кислороде уменьшится и дыхание само станет поверхностным и тогда дыхание только животом не будет вызывать трудностей. 

Что касается сосредоточения, всегда будут приходить разные мысли, идеи, образы, побуждения. Ничего страшного. Как обнаруживаете - спокойно возвращайтесь к поклонам.

Что касается Му - можете выбрать наставление у Судзуки, или у Хуэйкая, или у Хакуина. В случае Сунг Сана это значит "идите прямо в не-знаю 100 тысяч лет".

Но если Вы найдете возможность встретиться с мастером дзен - Вы сможете получить личное наставление.

----------

Балдинг (09.09.2014), Буль (08.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014), Гошка (10.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Я понял вас. Спасибо.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Да, и ещё одно. Как действуют в буддистской (частности дзенской) традиции молитвы. Например: в одной из тем попросили осознанной медитации за здравие (я так понимаю), Тик Нат Хана. Я принимаю этого человека как мастера, и даже положил 100 своих поклонов, но убей бог не пойму как они могут помочь ему. Ведь если причины дали свои результаты, то есть пришло время, то он либо выздоровеет сам или умрёт, и эти поклоны принесут пользу разве что мне самому. Хотелось бы верить в обратное, что польза от медитаций, молитв, поклонов за других есть и не только мне.

----------


## Joy

> Не имея наставника, прошу некоторых рекомендаций у вас.


Привет, я тоже начинала медитацию на дыхании в одиночку, книга Судзуки была одной из первых =)




> 1. Делаю счёт дыханий. Техника из книги "практика дзен" судзуки. Как я понял, он не рекомендует при нижнем дыхании  приподнимать затем грудную клетку, то есть дышать только исключительно животом. Но мне периодически, скажем после 10 раза хочется вдохнуть на полную. Это нормально?


Нормально так, как удобно, и без форсирования дыхания: лучше дышать без усилий и тисков со стороны ума, со временем дыхание вообще как бы исчезает, если его не контролировать, а наблюдать.




> 2. Во время поклонов, я произношу Намо Амитафо, иногда тянет представить образ Будды, или приходят какие-то молитвенные просьбы на ум. Я начинаю в них запутываться. Понимаю, что образ, что просьбы, есть лишь игра моего ума и начинаю сосредотачиваться только на дыхании, произношении, и чувстве почтения. 
> Какие-то рекомендации  о практике поклонов есть вообще, чтоб я не изобретал велосипед?


Поклоны совершаются в первую очередь Будда-природе, которая есть в каждом. Поэтому при поклоне может переполнять почтение и восхищение этим фактом, и поскольку эта практика динамична, возникают образы и мысли, - это привычки ума, просто возвращаешься к поклонам, не следуя за мыслями, позволяя им возникать и таять в то же пространство, из которого они проявились.

Вообще, если есть спонтанное желание читать молитвы, то есть каноничные тексты для чтения и пения: сутры, мантры - это отличная практика. Для всех обстоятельств есть подходящий метод раскрытия ума, декламация - один из них. Сутра Сердца, Сутра Основных Обетов Кшитигарбхи - очень вдохновенные тексты. На своем языке, на оригинале - одинаково сильно, если с верой. 
Здесь Сутра Кшитигарбхи и Сутра Сердца






Во всех практиках на созерцание и сосредоточение важно расслабиться, тогда все происходит само собой - мы не достигаем чего-то, не надстраиваем умом, а только позволяем быть тому, что и так есть - Природе Будды. Поэтому лучше расслабиться. Часто Учителя приводят сравнение с чистым небом, заслоненным облаками: за ними всегда есть небо-природа ума, даже если мы сейчас его не видим из-за пелены облаков-концепций.




> Да, и ещё одно. Как действуют в буддистской (частности дзенской) традиции молитвы. Например: в одной из тем попросили осознанной медитации за здравие (я так понимаю), Тик Нат Хана. Я принимаю этого человека как мастера, и даже положил 100 своих поклонов, но убей бог не пойму как они могут помочь ему. Ведь если причины дали свои результаты, то есть пришло время, то он либо выздоровеет сам или умрёт, и эти поклоны принесут пользу разве что мне самому. Хотелось бы верить в обратное, что польза от медитаций, молитв, поклонов за других есть и не только мне.


Разделение на себя и других - мнимо. Чем больше практикующий расширяет фокус за границы своего эго, тем больше других существ войдут в измерение его заслуг и мудрости, поэтому посвящать заслуги - самое важное в буддийской практике. Будды и Бодхисаттвы являют свои эманации на благо существ в бесчисленных мирах, от этих деяний нас отделяет только эгоизм и неверие.

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014), Еше Нинбо (10.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, и ещё одно. Как действуют в буддистской (частности дзенской) традиции молитвы. Например: в одной из тем попросили осознанной медитации за здравие (я так понимаю), Тик Нат Хана. Я принимаю этого человека как мастера, и даже положил 100 своих поклонов, но убей бог не пойму как они могут помочь ему. Ведь если причины дали свои результаты, то есть пришло время, то он либо выздоровеет сам или умрёт, и эти поклоны принесут пользу разве что мне самому. Хотелось бы верить в обратное, что польза от медитаций, молитв, поклонов за других есть и не только мне.


Обычно мы посвящаем свои практики на благо всех чувствующих существ, но иногда сосредотачиваем их на ком-то конкретном. Чаще всего мы не знаем, работает ли это хоть как-то, но делаем это искренне, от всего сердца.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Буль

> Да, и ещё одно. Как действуют в буддистской (частности дзенской) традиции молитвы. Например: в одной из тем попросили осознанной медитации за здравие (я так понимаю), Тик Нат Хана. Я принимаю этого человека как мастера, и даже положил 100 своих поклонов, но убей бог не пойму как они могут помочь ему.


Да никак, конечно, не может ему помочь. Если бы такая помощь была возможна -- будды давно бы уже всем нам помогли обрести ануттара самьяк самбодхи. Такие медистации нужны для работы с вашим собственным сознанием.

----------

Влад К (08.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014), Сергей Ч (08.09.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще, если есть спонтанное желание читать молитвы, то есть каноничные тексты для чтения и пения: сутры, мантры - это отличная практика. Для всех обстоятельств есть подходящий метод раскрытия ума, декламация - один из них. Сутра Сердца, Сутра Основных Обетов Кшитигарбхи - очень вдохновенные тексты. На своем языке, на оригинале - одинаково сильно, если с верой.


Татья, но ведь вы же не дзэн, зачем человека сбивать странными советами? В декламации вера, конечно, необходима, но и ритмику декламации никто не отменял. На "своём языке" это далеко не всегда возможно.

----------


## Joy

> Татья, но ведь вы же не дзэн, зачем человека сбивать странными советами?


а я у вас не крестилась, что за ярлыки вы тут развешиваете?
Чем мои советы расходятся с буддийским учением? 




> В декламации вера, конечно, необходима, но и ритмику декламации никто не отменял. На "своём языке" это далеко не всегда возможно.


там видео с ютуба, если что, послушайте на досуге, как с этим справились англоговорящие практикующие, русский язык в своей ритмике ничуть не хуже.

----------

Еше Нинбо (10.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Да никак, конечно, не может ему помочь. Если бы такая помощь была возможна -- будды давно бы уже всем нам помогли обрести ануттара самьяк самбодхи. Такие медистации нужны для работы с вашим собственным сознанием.


Дак и я о том же. Желание направить благое сердце в помощь нуждающемуся есть и хочется верить что это случается, но разум говорит примерно вашими словами. 

Татья и вам спасибо. Но пока мне хватает счёта дыхания и поклонов с Амитофо. Даже пока не понимаю, зачем нужно больше. Может когда-то и до дикламаций дойду, но вобщем-то хочется понимать что читаешь а не создавать эзотерические колебания. А просто почитать сутры так с радостью...кстати, спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> а я у вас не крестилась, что за ярлыки вы тут развешиваете?
> Чем мои советы расходятся с буддийским учением?


Да они может и не расходятся, но как мне показалось у разных школ буддизма свои ньюансы. Скажем, прочитав с десяток книг по ваджраяне и пяток по дзену я составил примерно соотношение термина "заслуга" как 100 к 0. Тоесть, я даже не могу вспомнить встречал ли я его в дзен, тогда как в ваджраяне это на каждой странице примерно.
У чаньского мастера Сюй Юня кажется что-то упоминалось о посвящении заслуг, но такое впечатление, впрочем хорошее впечатление, что он был эклектик. 
Может про это Бао говорит.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен-мастера имели и имеют очень разные стили обучения. В Китае очень распространено одновременная практика дзен и почитания Будды Амита. Когда мы говорим Амитофо - мы обращаемся к Будде Амита с просьбой перенести умы существ в чистые земли.

Когда мы обращаемся к Авалокитешвара Бодхисаттве (Гуань Инь, Канон, Квансеум Босаль) мы обращаемся к великому состраданию всех Будд и Бодхисаттв. Нам нет необходимости знать, как это может работать, мы просто желаем всем существам ясного ума и прекращения страданий.

Поддерживая Тит Нат Хана я говорю: Квансеум Босаль, пусть Наставник и все, кто связан с Наставником обретут пробуждение и освободятся от страданий и мучений.
Должно ли это как-то особенным образом работать? Если это происходит в ясном уме, то страдания уже прекращены. Если те, кто прочитают эти слова хоть на мгновение успокоятся и испытают благодарность - работа посвящения уже выполнена.

----------

Буль (08.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

О заслугах в Чань.
К примеру, Шэнь-сю, которому принадлежит цитируемое ниже, уж точно не был эклектиком! : )

Подобен этому и смысл сказанного о рассыпании цветов. Разве это сказано не о благой Дхарме? Цветы заслуг и добродетелей, помогающие всем существам, надлежит рассыпать на благо всех и во имя природы Истинной Неизменной Сущности, повсеместно распространяя совершенную Дхарму. Эти цветы заслуг и добродетелей — совершенные и неизменные, не осыпающиеся и не увядающие — и восхвалял Будда. Рассыпающий такие цветы обретает безмерное счастье.

[...]

Сохраняйте внутренний свет ума и ясность внешнего восприятия, неуклонно пресекая действие трёх ядов и добиваясь полного их исчезновения. Заприте шестёрку своих воров и не позволяйте им вторгаться и беспокоить вас. Так сами собой обретаются заслуги, добродетели, всевозможные совершенства и одни за другими отворяются бесчисленные врата Дхармы. Превзойдите обыденное, обретя мудрость во мгновение ока, здесь и сейчас. Коль просветленье достижимо мгновенно, зачем дожидаться седин?
И тому подобное: см. "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"

----------

Joy (08.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (08.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Отлично, теперь сиди и медитируй что ж это такое за заслуги. А то у меня сплошной христианский ассоциативный ряд. 
Совершил некие добрые дела, Бог увидел это и решил, что я что-то заслужил и могу просить об услуге...как-то так...ну и нелепица.
А вот про буддийские заслуги придётся ломать голову, чтоб я такое совершил сверх того что и должен был совершить и что собственно я заслужил.
А вы уверены, что переводчики правильно переводят этот термин?

----------


## Буль

> а я у вас не крестилась, что за ярлыки вы тут развешиваете?


Вы у меня точно не крестились, ибо я никого не крещу. А почему вы спрашиваете, вы забываете кто вас и когда крестил? Мои "ярлыки" довольно просты: у вас в поле "традиция" не указано ничего про дзэн, поэтому вы для меня вне дзэн. Зачем же выпишете всякий вздор в разделе "дзэн и чань"? Вам кто-то передал дзэн??? Или что, вам просто скучно?




> там видео с ютуба, если что, послушайте на досуге, как с этим справились англоговорящие практикующие, русский язык в своей ритмике ничуть не хуже.


Прослушал. Справились, на мой дзэнский взгляд, плохо. На этом вы утихомиритесь?

----------


## Буль

Геннадий Юрич, слушайте Вон Сонга, на мой взгляд он мямлит, но... хотя бы пишет дело.  :Kiss:

----------

Геннадий Юрич (09.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Для справки:

*заслуга*
 (санскр. — _пунья_, пали — _пуння_) — благое действие (положит. поступок), влияющее на формирование хорошей кармы. Антонимами этого термина являются _апунья_ (дурные поступки) и _папа_ (зло), формирующие плохую карму. В концепцию заслуги включены такие понятия, как благие потоки, дурные потоки, поле благой заслуги, источники заслуги, передача заслуги, заслуги, формирующие хорошую карму чувственного мира, заслуги, присущие сферам чувственного, иллюзорного и чистого сознания, и др. понятия. В буддизме тхеравады сангха именуется «несравненным полем заслуги в этом мире», что обосновывается двумя гл. канонич., т. е. не подлежащими сомнению, положениями. Во-первых, сангха была основана самим Буддой, ее члены слушали поучения из его уст, и традиции «слушавших самого учителя» с тех пор сохраняются в будд. общине. Во-вторых, члены сангхи накапливают заслуги с помощью медитации. В канонич. текстах описываются 6 стадий накопления заслуг через медитацию: воспоминание о постоянном, незримом присутствии в сангхе Будды; воспоминание об учении Будды; воспоминание о праведном образе жизни членов сангхи, о восьмерых великих учениках Будды, к-рые выполняли свои функции попарно; воспоминание о несокрушимости морального облика члена сангхи; воспоминание о радости, к-рую приносит просветление; концентрация на богах, божествах, небесных существах и перенесение их достоинств в личность медитатора. Попав в сангху, верующий начинает непрерывно улучшать свою карму. Путь в сангху обусловлен четырьмя «потоками»: дарением одежды, подношением пищи, обеспечением жильем и лечением членов сангхи. В сутрах и комментариях к ним расписаны осн. благие поступки — «десять благих деяний», к-рые должен совершить монах и мирянин. В цепи причинно-следственных отношений возрождение — карма — заслуга именно последняя является активным агентом, определяющим состояние всех сфер существования. Важнейшие трактаты тхеравады — «Вимуттимагга» и «Висуддхимагга», считающиеся будд. энциклопедиями, описывают путь к просветлению через механизм реализации заслуг, подразумевая под ним прохождение по восьмеричному пути. Благодаря возможности накопления заслуг уровень существования человека становится центральным в системе будд. мироздания, а сам человек возвышается над сверхъестеств. миром. В отличие от тхеравады в махаяне и особенно в ваджраяне концепции накопления заслуг не придается столь большого значения; более важным в них считается магич. практика, проникновение в сокровен. сущность тантр (см. Тантра), ведущие гораздо более быстрым путем к достижению состояния просветления.— В. И. Корнев
Источник: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/buddhism/231/заслуга

----------

Thaitali (09.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- из "Сутры помоста шестого патриарха" в пер. Н.В. Абаева:

[Тогда Вэйцзюй сказал]: "Ваш ученик слышал, что, когда великий патриарх Бодхидхарма обращал [в свое учение] лянского У-ди,51 тот спросил Бодхидхарму: "Я всю жизнь строил храмы, давал милостыню и делал подношения. Имею я заслуги-добродетели или нет?", на что Бодхидхарма ответил: "Нет никаких заслуг-добродетелей!" У-ди был весьма разочарован и огорчен, а потому изгнал Бодхидхарму за границы [своего царства]. Мне не совсем ясна эта история, прошу Вас объяснить ее".

 Шестой патриарх сказал: "Действительно, нет никаких заслуг-добродетелей. Не сомневайтесь в словах великого учителя-наставника Бодхидхармы. У-ди придерживался ложного пути и не знал истинного учения.

 Строить монастыри, давать милостыню и делать подношения - это значит практиковать лишь для достижения счастья [в будущих перерождениях]. А [достижение] счастья нельзя считать заслугой-добродетелью. Заслуга-добродетель находится в Дхармовом теле, но не в поле счастья. В вашей собственной дхармовой природе имеется заслуга-добродетель. Созерцание своей природы есть заслуга, уравновешенность и прямота есть добродетель. Внутри - созерцать природу Будды, вовне - практиковать почтительность.

 Если вы презираете всех людей и не отбросили свой эгоизм - значит, вы не имеете в себе заслуги-добродетели. Если ваша собственная природа омрачена иллюзиями и неведением, то дхармовое тело не имеет заслуг-добродетелей. Если добродетель практикуется в непрерывном потоке мысли (в каждый момент бытия), а сознание приведено в состояние спокойствия, уравновешенности и прямоты, то добродетель всегда будет практиковаться не легкомысленно, а благоговейно. Культивировать собственное тело - это и есть заслуга, культивировать собственное сознание это и есть добродетель. Заслуга-добродетель создается в собственном сознании; практиковать ради достижения счастья - это отличается от заслуги-добродетели. У-ди не знал настоящей истины (не понимал истинный принцип), а великий учитель-патриарх не ошибался".

----------

Еше Нинбо (10.09.2014)

----------


## Буль

Ну... во общем и целом, Геннадий Юрич, если хочешь быть дзэн то.... как минимум, смотри на поле "традиция", здесь это хоть как-то ранжируется. Иначе тебе таких домотканых советов надают люди без традиции...

----------

Геннадий Юрич (09.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Юй Клан, спасибо. Я понял. Это благие мысли , чувства, поступки имеющие хорошие кармические последствия.

Слава великому шестому патриарху. Именно это я и предчувствовал :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (10.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Да, и ещё одно. Как действуют в буддистской (частности дзенской) традиции молитвы. Например: в одной из тем попросили осознанной медитации за здравие (я так понимаю), Тик Нат Хана. Я принимаю этого человека как мастера, и даже положил 100 своих поклонов, но убей бог не пойму как они могут помочь ему. Ведь если причины дали свои результаты, то есть пришло время, то он либо выздоровеет сам или умрёт, и эти поклоны принесут пользу разве что мне самому. Хотелось бы верить в обратное, что польза от медитаций, молитв, поклонов за других есть и не только мне.


мне все-таки кажется, что молитвы (смысл которых вы понимаете) и разделение заслуг приносят определенную пользу тому, кому они направлены. Уверена, что благие пожелания доходят до адресата на более тонком уровне. Их сила зависит от намерения и количества заслуг отправителя.
Поклоны, думаю, полезны только для практикующего - как упражнение в осознанности и уменьшении эго.

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Две сутты Бодджханга Саньютты представляют собой паритты (защитные сутты), которые способствуют выздоровлению от болезней. Может показаться, что сам текст декламации несёт в себе некую мистическую силу, которая способствует выздоровлению, однако, вне сомнений, таковая сила находится не в тексте как таковом, а в сосредоточенном сознании слушающего.


Будда напоминает о семи факторах просветленя Махакассапе и тот побеждает болезнь

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...tta-I-pnvr.htm

Будда напоминает о семи факторах просветленя Махамоггаллане и тот побеждает болезнь

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...ta-II-pnvr.htm

Будда просит Чунду изложить семь факторов просветления и излечивается от болезни

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-III-pnvr.htm

Из автобиографии Сюй Юня:

Мой 84-й год (1923-1924).

Тот год был свидетелем возведения ступы для упокоения праха семи типов учеников... Все могилы справа от храма были подвергнуты эксгумации, и после кремации пепел покойных был также помещён в ступу.
На одном из надгробий была каменная плитка с биографическими сведениями о бхикшу Дао-мине, родившемся во времена правления Дао-гуана [1821-1850] и впоследствии посланном родителями в храм, где он присоединился к сангхе. После посвящения в духовный сан он руководил культовыми церемониями и был сосредоточен на повторении имени бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары. Однажды ему приснилось, что Бодхисаттва приказал ему принять ванну. После этого он его больше не видел, но почувствовал очень сильный прилив энергии к ногам. На следующее утро, поднявшись с постели, он обнаружил, что может ходить так же, как все [чего раньше не мог]. С этого момента пробудилась его природная мудрость, и поэтому он неустанно взывал к Бодхисаттве до конца дней своих. Крышка его гроба была изъедена белыми муравьями таким образом, что образовались отчётливые контуры семиэтажной восьмигранной ступы, что свидетельствовало о духовных достижениях этого монаха.

Ямада Мумон упорно следовал практике и аскезой повредил своё здоровье, заболел туберкулёзом, но когда он пережил глубочайшее просветление (сатори), то его тело исцелилось. Наверное состояние ума, повлияло и на тело, ведь страдание это эмоциональное восприятие ума.

А вот история о том как Итигелов исцелил одну девочку, не знаю было ли это реально, или нет, но интересная история

http://sangharussia.ru/news/detail.php?ID=75

----------

Антон Соносон (12.09.2014), Сергей Ч (09.09.2014)

----------


## Буль

> мне все-таки кажется, что молитвы (смысл которых вы понимаете) и разделение заслуг приносят определенную пользу тому, кому они направлены. Уверена, что благие пожелания доходят до адресата на более тонком уровне. Их сила зависит от намерения и количества заслуг отправителя.


Подтверждающие цитаты из той Тхеравады можете привести? Каким образом те пожелания доходят до адресата? Пешком? С голубиной почтой?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Подтверждающие цитаты из той Тхеравады можете привести? Каким образом те пожелания доходят до адресата? Пешком? С голубиной почтой?


Как насчёт Единого Сознания о котором говорят в некоторых школах буддизма? Что такое мысли, чувства-энергия,я так понимаю. Сознание вмещает себя и эту энергию. Я могу лишь предположить, что посыл ментальной энергии действует по приблизительной аналогии с колебаниями звука. Ты закричал-он услышал. Возможно,телепатические способности из этой области.
Конечно это лишь теория, когда я достигну этой сидхи конкретно-я вам расскажу подробней:-) 
С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно это лишь теория, когда я достигну этой сидхи конкретно-я вам расскажу подробней:-)


Конечно, поведайте, будет очень познавательно.





> С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.


На то он и мир, в принципе, чтобы быть несовершенным.

----------


## Thaitali

> Подтверждающие цитаты из той Тхеравады можете привести? Каким образом те пожелания доходят до адресата? Пешком? С голубиной почтой?


цитаты не приведу, может знатоки знают) но во время  ретритов в тхераваде (тайской), когда довольно высок уровень концентрации, учителя рекомендуют после каждой медитационной сессии разделять свои заслуги (пожелания счастья и освобождения от всех страданий), в такой последовательности: с самим собой, с родителями(даже умершими), учителями,с родственниками, всеми живыми существами, вашими духами-защитниками и этого места...
Заслуги - это по сути единственное, чем мы можем поделиться на более высоком (надмирском) уровне и что мы берем с собой в следующую жизнь.

----------


## Thaitali

> С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.


в мире людей очень много гнева, жадности и заблуждений, нет понимания закона причина - следствие. Если бы ВСЕ практиковали, совершали молитвы за мир, то было бы больше мира))

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Сергей Ч (09.09.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> 3. Могу ли я самолично в дзадзен внести практику Му или без роси, в дальнейшем проверяющем его понимание это бессмысленно?


Практика коанов - это изначально метод работы ученика и учителя и без учителя это будет, зачастую, просто трата времени. Есть много практик, которые можно делать без учителя - шикантаза, например.
Если вы все-таки хотите попробовать Му, то есть книга на английском, в которой собраны рекомендации многих старых и современных учителей по работе с этим коаном.

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (09.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Практика коанов - это изначально метод работы ученика и учителя и без учителя это будет, зачастую, просто трата времени. Есть много практик, которые можно делать без учителя - шикантаза, например.
> Если вы все-таки хотите попробовать Му, то есть книга на английском, в которой собраны рекомендации многих старых и современных учителей по работе с этим коаном.


Замечательно, осталось только выучить английский.:-)  Но я с вами согласен. Му я сам не потяну. К тому же учитывая обстановку в моей стране, тут хоть бы дыхание осознанным научиться держать.

----------


## Амир

> С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.


В буддизме всё начинается "с собственного огорода" и "мир во всём мире" не исключение. Если вы искренне стремитесь к миру, то выйдя с утра из дома при наличии выбора по какой дорожке идти вы выберете дорожку, которая ведёт к миру, а дорожка, на которой воюют вас даже не заинтересует. Таким образом, день за днём вы придёте к ситуации, когда вокруг вас будет мир и спокойствие и окружать вас будут мирные люди, такие же как и вы. При чём это не значит, что вы убегаете от войны или чего-то, просто вы идёте к миру.
В сторону войны, в том числе и чужой, смотрит тот, кого она интересует - это и есть выбор тропы войны  :Frown:  и понятно, куда она приведёт.

----------


## Буль

> Как насчёт Единого Сознания о котором говорят в некоторых школах буддизма?


Не знаю, спросите об этом в тех школах




> Что такое мысли, чувства-энергия,я так понимаю. Сознание вмещает себя и эту энергию. Я могу лишь предположить, что посыл ментальной энергии действует по приблизительной аналогии с колебаниями звука. Ты закричал-он услышал. Возможно,телепатические способности из этой области.


Нет никаких телепатических способностей. Вэлком в реалии 21-го века!

_Если бы телепатические явления были реальностью, если бы они  служили своеобразным каналом передачи информации, не зависящим от всех тех помех и шумов, которым подвержена  информация,  принимаемая  органами  чувств,  то биологическая эволюция, несомненно, воспользовалась  бы  таким  феноменом, поскольку он очень серьезно увеличил бы шансы вида на выживание  в  борьбе за существование. Насколько легче было бы вожаку  наводить  на  след  стаю хищников (скажем, волков), которая  преследует  жертву  в  темном  лесу  и рассеивается во время бега деревьями; насколько  легче  было  бы  ему  это делать, если бы он находился со стаей в телепатическом контакте,  который, как нам говорят, не зависит ни от атмосферных условий, ни от видимости, ни от наличия материальных преград. И  уж,  во  всяком  случае,  Эволюции  не приходилось бы прибегать к хлопотливым и  хитроумным  способам  для  того, чтобы  помочь  партнерам   обоих   полов   найти   друг   друга.   Обычный "телепатический зов" заменил бы обоняние, зрение, гидролокационное чувство и т.д. и т.п.

Единственный случай, который заставляет задуматься, это  casus  одной ночной бабочки, привлекающей половых партнеров на расстоянии  в  несколько километров. Из других источников  известно,  однако,  сколь  чувствительны обонятельные или тактильно-обонятельные органы на усиках насекомых. Ночная бабочка приманивает партнеров, будучи  помещенной  в  клеточку  из  сетки. Ничего не известно, однако, о том, повторяется ли  явление,  если  бабочку закрыть в герметическом сосуде.  Ранее  мы  показали  на  примерах,  какой чувствительности  достигают  отдельные   органы   чувств   животных.   Эти достижения Эволюции были бы излишними, если бы телепатические  явления  не подчинялись законам естественного отбора. Пока действует этот  отбор,  нет никаких признаков организма, которые, однажды проявив себя, могли  бы  ему не подчиняться. И коль скоро какие-то  ночные  бабочки,  люди  или  собаки демонстрируют в экспериментах телепатию, то, значит, она свойственна живым организмам и телепатические явления  должны  были  проявляться  уже  у  их мезозойских предков.

Если же Эволюция за два-три миллиарда лет  не  сумела  аккумулировать это явление сверх этой едва обнаружимой во  многих  тысячах  экспериментов меры, то и без анализа самого аппарата статистики можно прийти  к  выводу, что вся эта проблематика  никаких  перспектив  на  будущее  не  открывает. Впрочем,  в  какую  бы  среду  мы  ни  заглянули,  мы  везде  заметили  бы чрезвычайную потенциальную полезность телепатических явлений  и  в  то  же время полное их отсутствие.

Глубоководные рыбы живут в полной темноте. Так не предпочтительней ли им   воспользоваться   телепатической    локацией    вместо    примитивных люминесцентных органов, которыми они лишь  в  небольшом  радиусе  освещают место своего нахождения, чтобы избегать  врагов  и  искать  партнеров?  Не должны ли существовать исключительно сильные  телепатические  связи  между родителями и их потомством? Однако  самка,  если  спрятать  ее  детенышей, будет искать их зрением, нюхом, но только не "телепатическим чувством". Не должны ли были  выработать  сильную  телепатическую  связь  ночные  птицы? Летучие мыши? Таких примеров можно привести сотни.  Поэтому  мы  с  чистой совестью   можем   не   касаться   перспектив   развития   "телепатической технологии". И даже если в статистических сетях протоколов увязла какая-то крупица объективной истины, какого-то  неизвестного  явления,  то  она  не имеет ничего общего с внечувственным познанием_




> С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.


Про то я вам и толкую: если бы это было возможно, будды бы нас уже всех давно просветлили...

----------


## Буль

> цитаты не приведу, может знатоки знают) но во время  ретритов в тхераваде (тайской), когда довольно высок уровень концентрации, учителя рекомендуют после каждой медитационной сессии разделять свои заслуги (пожелания счастья и освобождения от всех страданий), в такой последовательности: с самим собой, с родителями(даже умершими), учителями,с родственниками, всеми живыми существами, вашими духами-защитниками и этого места...
> Заслуги - это по сути единственное, чем мы можем поделиться на более высоком (надмирском) уровне и что мы берем с собой в следующую жизнь.


А хоть кто-то из учителей обещал вам что то, чем вы поделились непосредственно повлияет на того, кому вы это "отделили"?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> мне все-таки кажется, что молитвы (смысл которых вы понимаете) и разделение заслуг приносят определенную пользу тому, кому они направлены. Уверена, что благие пожелания доходят до адресата на более тонком уровне. Их сила зависит от намерения и количества заслуг отправителя.





> Подтверждающие цитаты из той Тхеравады можете привести? Каким образом те пожелания доходят до адресата? Пешком? С голубиной почтой?


1. образ определяется сознанием и формами, и т.д. (см. 12 звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения) отправителя и адресата
2. добро образует заслуги 
"<...> Царь молвил: "Почтенный Нагасена, что больше - достойное или недостойное?" - "Достойное больше, государь, недостойное меньше". - "Почему же?" - "Совершающий недостойное раскаивается в том, что совершил грех, и потому, государь, грех не растёт. Совершающий же достойное, государь, не раскаивается, раз нет раскаяния, то является весёлость, от весёлости является радость, от радости тело становится надёжным, от надёжности тела ощущается приятное, у ощущающего приятное мысль сосредоточивается, сосредоточенный постигает то, что есть, поэтому достойное растёт. <...>" из "Вопросов Милинды"
3. подробное рассмотрение понятия добра (на примере хороших поступков), понятия заслуг и разделения заслуг http://www.theravada.su/node/707, перевод Khantibalo, в тексте используетс ПК, КН, Кхуддакапатха, 7, Тирокудда сутра 
4. пример доброго поступка, заслуг и разделения заслуг ПК, КН, Удана 2.1, перевод SV http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
5. здесь о Потоках заслуг (3 Драгоценности и нравственность, так я слышал) ПК, СН 55.31, перевод SV http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
6. ?
7. ??
8. профит, оп, прошу меня простить: КАТЦ!!

----------

Joy (09.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> В буддизме всё начинается "с собственного огорода" и "мир во всём мире" не исключение. Если вы искренне стремитесь к миру, то выйдя с утра из дома при наличии выбора по какой дорожке идти вы выберете дорожку, которая ведёт к миру, а дорожка, на которой воюют вас даже не заинтересует. Таким образом, день за днём вы придёте к ситуации, когда вокруг вас будет мир и спокойствие и окружать вас будут мирные люди, такие же как и вы. При чём это не значит, что вы убегаете от войны или чего-то, просто вы идёте к миру.
> В сторону войны, в том числе и чужой, смотрит тот, кого она интересует - это и есть выбор тропы войны  и понятно, куда она приведёт.


Да я как-то и не искал войны, она сама пришла в мой дом.

----------

Балдинг (10.09.2014), Буль (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да я как-то и не искал войны, она сама пришла в мой дом.


Да как сказать, в наш дом приходит не толко война, но ешё и многие дурные вещи. Если вы дзен, нужно относиться к этому спокойно

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Бао, читаю вот "Три столпа дзен", там много говорится о Сознании и Единстве, Недвойственности. Отсюда и посыл. Тему развивать не хочу, но насчёт эволюции замечу, что животный мир к разумной речи шел не один миллион лет. Будды,йоги как высшие существа в эволюционной ступени живых существ, могли развить в себе дополнительные способности. Но для этого нужна была воля. Мы же свою волю распыляем и остановились в эволюции.
Впрочем, спорить с вами не буду. Мне от этой телепатии ни холодно ни жарко.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Да как сказать, в наш дом приходит не толко война, но ешё и многие дурные вещи. Если вы дзен, нужно относиться к этому спокойно


Да Нико, вы правы. Я учусь этому.Вот взял мобилизационную повестку и занимаюсь своим делом дальше. На все воля Дао  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> мне все-таки кажется, что молитвы (смысл которых вы понимаете) и разделение заслуг приносят определенную пользу тому, кому они направлены. Уверена, что благие пожелания доходят до адресата на более тонком уровне. Их сила зависит от намерения и количества заслуг отправителя.
> Поклоны, думаю, полезны только для практикующего - как упражнение в осознанности и уменьшении эго.


Все, что мы делаем, меняет все вокруг:

----------

Chong_Kwan (17.09.2014), Joy (09.09.2014), Антон Соносон (09.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (09.09.2014), Эделизи (31.10.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

Здравствуйте, Геннадий Юрич. Не подскажете, до скольки рекомендуется вести счет дыханий (ориентировочный минимум сеанса)?

----------


## Joy

> ..как мне показалось у разных школ буддизма свои ньюансы.


А суть - одна: «Подобно тому как воды океана имеют лишь один вкус — вкус соленый, так и учение мое имеет лишь одни вкус — вкус овобождения» (Будда Шакьямуни)




> Скажем, прочитав с десяток книг по ваджраяне и пяток по дзену я составил примерно соотношение термина "заслуга" как 100 к 0. Тоесть, я даже не могу вспомнить встречал ли я его в дзен, тогда как в ваджраяне это на каждой странице примерно.


Книги о Дхарме - это драгоценность, однако и учитель Дзен, и ваджраянский лама равно источают любящую доброту и мудрость. 
Дальневосточный буддизм - это Махаяна, Учение Будды.
Смысл практики Махаяны - реализовать ум, бескорыстно заботящийся о других, что возможно через т. н. посвящение заслуг. 
Это значит, что всю практику делаешь не ради своего личного благоденствия, а искренне желаешь всем счастья, не цепляешься за свои достижения. Цепляние - корень страданий. 

Можно, конешно, хотеть стать крутым дзенцом, сидеть с суровым лицом =) Это просто стильная картинка, смысл - в любви -)




> С другой стороны...сколько бы мы не совершали молитв за мир, мира нихрена нет в мире. Такие дела.


В этом мире есть Дхарма. Без нее даже самый материально благополучный мир - бессмыслица.

----------

Антон Соносон (09.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (09.09.2014)

----------


## Joy

> Вы у меня точно не крестились, ибо я никого не крещу. А почему вы спрашиваете, вы забываете кто вас и когда крестил? Мои "ярлыки" довольно просты: у вас в поле "традиция" не указано ничего про дзэн, поэтому вы для меня вне дзэн. Зачем же выпишете всякий вздор в разделе "дзэн и чань"? Вам кто-то передал дзэн??? Или что, вам просто скучно?


и давно вы самоназначились дзен-патриархом всея бф, чтобы решать кого в какой строй поставить? 
не снизойдете указать, где вам померещился вздор? 
То, что сказано в сочувствии и идет из глубины сердца, дурным быть не может.




> Прослушал. Справились, на мой дзэнский взгляд, плохо.


мб для эталона продемонстрируете свое творчество? или как обыно залечите про Баха))




> На этом вы утихомиритесь?


вы тут один хотите царствовать? для этого есть жежешечка и жена  :Wink: 




> если хочешь быть дзэн то.... как минимум, смотри на поле "традиция", здесь это хоть как-то ранжируется. Иначе тебе таких домотканых советов надают люди без традиции...


возвращаясь к ярлыкам. Если вы увидете ярлык "конфетка" на куске навоза - поведетесь? Главное, шоб подписано было?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Здравствуйте, Геннадий Юрич. Не подскажете, до скольки рекомендуется вести счет дыханий (ориентировочный минимум сеанса)?


Дружище, я сам такой как и вы. Мы можем вместе спросить у более опытных. Но как мне думается у всякого своя мера. Для начала можно делать столько,сколько позволяет желание,время и окружение. Не насилуйте себя. Для начала определите например себе 30 или 50 спокойных вдохов-выдохов. На это уйдёт примерно минут 10-15. Поделайте так дня 3-4 утром и вечером. Далее если чувствует что можно больше то увеличивайте счёт помалу. Главное регулярность. Не стоит сразу сидеть часами. Запала на долго может не хватить. Это если вы конечно не были в прошлой жизни Миларепой :Smilie:  
Если чувствует ломоту, то добавьте к дзадзену поклоны. 50 или 100. Не спешите, делайте осознанно,с дыханием. 
Просто всегда помните, лучше хоть что-то делать чем не делать ничего. Надеюсь если я не прав меня поправят.

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Мы же свою волю распыляем и остановились в эволюции.


Давайте так: *вы* остановились в эволюции. Я не останавливался. Договорились?

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Буль

> не снизойдете указать, где вам померещился вздор?


В таком тоне? Нет, не снизойду.

----------


## Joy

> В таком тоне? Нет, не снизойду.


я же терплю вашу немотивированную агрессию и неаргументированные наезды  :Wink:

----------

Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здравствуйте, Геннадий Юрич. Не подскажете, до скольки рекомендуется вести счет дыханий (ориентировочный минимум сеанса)?


Есть много рекомендаций. Меня больше всего восхитила рекомендация считать до одного. Возможно, это первый шаг к тому, чтобы не привязываться к счету, но при этом не упускать дыхания. Количество не имеет значения. Цель - развитая способность направлять и удерживать внимание.

----------

Алик (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Ошибки в дзадзен

http://buddhist.ru/board/archive/index.php/t-6997.html

Участник там пишет, что Догэн осуждал практику счёта дыхания. 

Про практику коанов, я уже в сети нашел такое: "Догэн считал, что коаны, прямо ориентирующие на достижение озарения, ведут к культивированию эгоизма..."

http://www.xliby.ru/kulturologija/ja...ocherki/p4.php

----------

Балдинг (10.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть традиционные практики, у разных учителей в разных школах они могут различаться. Совершенно не важно, кто и что говорит про эти практики. Важно только то, что говорит конкретный учитель конкретно Вам.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Есть традиционные практики, у разных учителей в разных школах они могут различаться. Совершенно не важно, кто и что говорит про эти практики. Важно только то, что говорит конкретный учитель конкретно Вам.


Счёт это процесс мышления, а оно уводит от концентрации.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Счёт это процесс мышления, а оно уводит от концентрации.


От концентрации чего и на чем?

----------

Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Давайте так: *вы* остановились в эволюции. Я не останавливался. Договорились?


Чтож ,согласен. Но читая ваши дерзкие посты,наполненные самомнением вижу что процесс эволюции у вас приобретает неожиданный оборот. Видно кэнсё уже близко,поднажмите :Smilie:

----------

Joy (10.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Для справки:
> 
> *заслуга*
>  (санскр. — _пунья_, пали — _пуння_) — благое действие (положит. поступок), 
> ...
>  Благодаря возможности накопления заслуг уровень существования человека становится центральным в системе будд. мироздания, а сам человек возвышается над сверхъестеств. миром. 
> — В. И. Корнев
> Источник: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/buddhism/231/заслуга


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан.
Прошу всех простить за оффтоп. 
Подумалось, интересно, как В.И. Корнев понимает "сверхъестественный мир", в контексте статьи разумеется? Над которым возвышается человек. 
И еще интересно, что бы мог подумать Юй Кан в этом плане?

----------


## Балдинг

> Будда просит Чунду изложить семь факторов просветления и излечивается от болезни
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-III-pnvr.htm


Здравствуйте, Денис. Не знаете, почему по третьей ссылке (СН 46.16) среди семи Факторов Просветления фактор "Безмятежность" указывается 2 раза?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Здравствуйте, Юй Кан.
> Прошу всех простить за оффтоп. 
> Подумалось, интересно, как В.И. Корнев понимает "сверхъестественный мир", в контексте статьи разумеется? Над которым возвышается человек. 
> И еще интересно, что бы мог подумать Юй Кан в этом плане?


Балдинг, вы уже посидели в дзадзен? Да пребудет с этим Корневым благодать всех патриархов. Прошу вас, оставьте метафизику для другого раздела.
Здесь только вдох и выдох, ну на крайняк пару плюх от Бао :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (10.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вероятно в перевод закралась ошибка. Один раз безмятежность (пассадхи), второй раз невозмутимость (упекха)

В английском переводе все верно




> i. "Mindfulness, the factor of enlightenment, bhante, is well expounded by the Blessed One, and is cultivated and fully developed by the Blessed One. It conduces to perfect understanding, to full realization and to Nibbana.
> 
> ii. "Investigation of the Dhamma, the factor of enlightenment, bhante, is well expounded by the Blessed One and is cultivated and fully developed by the Blessed One. It conduces to perfect understanding, to full realization and to Nibbana.
> 
> iii. "Persevering effort, the factor of enlightenment, bhante, is well expounded by the Blessed One and is cultivated and fully developed by the Blessed One. It conduces to perfect understanding, to full realization and to Nibbana.
> 
> iv. "Rapture, the factor of enlightenment, bhante, is well expounded by the Blessed One and is cultivated and fully developed by the Blessed One. It conduces to perfect understanding, to full realization and to Nibbana.
> 
> v. "Calm, the factor of enlightenment, bhante, is well expounded by the Blessed One and is cultivated and fully developed by the Blessed One. It conduces to perfect understanding, to full realization and to Nibbana.
> ...

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Две сутты Бодджханга Саньютты представляют собой паритты (защитные сутты), которые способствуют выздоровлению от болезней. Может показаться, что сам текст декламации несёт в себе некую мистическую силу, которая способствует выздоровлению, однако, вне сомнений, таковая сила находится не в тексте как таковом, а в сосредоточенном сознании слушающего.


Ещё, Денис, хотел бы предложить Вашему вниманию такой момент. Памятуя об "Исследовании явлений", по трем ссылкам с сайта Тхеравады мы видим, что чтец Факторов не только познал Факторы Просвещения, но и развил их. Не только развил, но и применяет их. Не просто познал, развил и применяет, но в совершенстве. Таким образом, возникает подозрение, что в деле исцеления некоторое значение имеет личность читающего. Возможно даже предположить, что личность читающего имеет в деле исцеления большее значение, чем внимательность слушающего.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Балдинг, вы уже посидели в дзадзен? Да пребудет с этим Корневым благодать всех патриархов. Прошу вас, оставьте метафизику для другого раздела.
> Здесь только вдох и выдох, ну на крайняк пару плюх от Бао


Sorry very much! Увидел Ваше пожелание уже после того, как "Остапа понесло" и некоторое время несло -) Но как бы в рамках "Исследования явлений", как одного из семи Факторов Просветления -)

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Не имея наставника, прошу некоторых рекомендаций у вас.
> 1. Делаю счёт дыханий. Техника из книги "практика дзен" судзуки. Как я понял, он не рекомендует при нижнем дыхании  приподнимать затем грудную клетку, то есть дышать только исключительно животом. Но мне периодически, скажем после 10 раза хочется вдохнуть на полную. Это нормально?
> 2. Во время поклонов, я произношу Намо Амитафо, иногда тянет представить образ Будды, или приходят какие-то молитвенные просьбы на ум. Я начинаю в них запутываться. Понимаю, что образ, что просьбы, есть лишь игра моего ума и начинаю сосредотачиваться только на дыхании, произношении, и чувстве почтения. 
> Какие-то рекомендации  о практике поклонов есть вообще, чтоб я не изобретал велосипед?
> 3. Могу ли я самолично в дзадзен внести практику Му или без роси, в дальнейшем проверяющем его понимание это бессмысленно?


По дыханию.
Нас учили, дыхание должно быть всегда свободным. Естественным. Не-принужденным. Не закрепощенным. Не насильственным.
Кокю-хо (Kokyu Ho). - Свободное дыхание.
Свобода, естественность- это основа не только практики Кокю-хо. Основа любоой дыхательной практики.
Замечать естественность. Замечать закрепощенность. Закрепощенности избегать.

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Won Soeng (10.09.2014), Алик (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (10.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *заслуга*
>  (санскр. — пунья, пали — пуння) — благое действие (положит. поступок), 
>  ...
> Благодаря возможности накопления заслуг уровень существования человека становится центральным в системе будд. мироздания, а сам человек возвышается над сверхъестеств. миром. 
>  — В. И. Корнев
> 			
> 		
> 
> Подумалось, интересно, как В.И. Корнев понимает "сверхъестественный мир", в контексте статьи разумеется? Над которым возвышается человек. 
> И еще интересно, что бы мог подумать Юй Кан в этом плане?


Здравствуйте, Балдинг.
Юй Кан думает, что под сверхъестественным миром И.В. Корнев имеет в виду мир богов, где накопление заслуг невозможно, в отличие от мира людей. : )

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014), Нико (10.09.2014)

----------


## Joy

> По дыханию.
> Нас учили, дыхание должно быть всегда свободным. Естественным. Не-принужденным. Не закрепощенным. Не насильственным.
> Кокю-хо (Kokyu Ho). - Свободное дыхание.
> Свобода, естественность- это основа не только практики Кокю-хо. Основа любоой дыхательной практики.
> Замечать естественность. Замечать закрепощенность. Закрепощенности избегать.


И нас так учили: расслабляться, раскрепощаться - очень важно для всех практик, да и для повседневной жизни тоже-)

Если любой разрыв шаблона в обычной жизни переживается как микрокатарсис, меняющий мир к лучшему, то можно прикинуть, какое безмерное счастье - отпустить все цепляния, раскрепостить все привычки ума.

----------


## Joy

> Ещё, Денис, хотел бы предложить Вашему вниманию такой момент. Памятуя об "Исследовании явлений", по трем ссылкам с сайта Тхеравады мы видим, что чтец Факторов не только познал Факторы Просвещения, но и развил их. Не только развил, но и применяет их. Не просто познал, развил и применяет, но в совершенстве. Таким образом, возникает подозрение, что в деле исцеления некоторое значение имеет личность читающего. Возможно даже предположить, что личность читающего имеет в деле исцеления большее значение, чем внимательность слушающего.


Все верно! Поэтому Учителя говорят: не тверди молитвы как попугай (так и говорят)), а постигни силу, чтобы каждое слово молитвы, каждая медитация изменяли вселенные. 
Как это изменение происходит наглядно описано в махаянских сутрах либо локально можно почувствовать на себе и окружающем. Вобщем, да пребудет с вами сила =)

Да, имхо, это не противоречит теме, важно помнить о цели практики - в дзадзен ли сидишь, паритты ли поешь, бездомных кошек ли кормишь. Помнить о пожелании всем достичь ясности, чтоб незазорно было практику делать ради личных ништяков-)

----------

Балдинг (21.09.2014), Гошка (16.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Здравствуйте, Балдинг.
> Юй Кан думает, что под сверхъестественным миром И.В. Корнев имеет в виду мир богов, где накопление заслуг невозможно, в отличие от мира людей. : )


Голова! Давно заметил. Всем бы такие, давно жили бы при коммунизме... -)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Голова! Давно заметил. Всем бы такие, давно жили бы при коммунизме... -)


Да, Вл. Ив. Корнев -- не просто буддолог, а очень оригинальный мыслитель...

*Корнев, Владимир Иванович* 
(р. 04.02.1931) — историк, востоковед; д-р ист. наук, проф. Род. в Саратове. Окончил Моск. ин-т востоковедения (1954), асп. Ин-та востоковедения АН СССР (1960). В 1954—1956 работал переводчиком (англ., турецкий, греч. яз.). С 1960 по наст. вр. — сотрудник Ин-та востоковедения РАН (в 1964—1965 — переводчик на Шри-Ланке, в 1971—1973 — сотрудник посольства СССР в Таиланде).

Канд. дисс. — "Тайская сказка" (1963). Докт. дисс. — "Буддизм тхеравады и его роль в общественной жизни стран Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии". Филос. интерес представляет проводимый в работах К. анализ религ. терминов. К. разрабатывает концепцию всеединства, к-рая должна быть, по замыслу автора, применима для анализа гуманит. и обществ. процессов. Десятилетия, посвященные изучению буддизма и др. вост. религий, привели его к выводу, что религия является внеземным феноменом. К. предполагает, что вселенная состоит как из косной (гравитационной), так и разумной (антигравитационной) материи. Разумная энергия, считает он, в виде мыслей фокусируется мозгом, переносится на косную материю и становится информацией, к к-рой применимы физ. законы, в частности, квантовых теорий. Это связано со свойствами и характеристиками разл. информац. полей или систем, к-рые, искривляя реальность, образуют психо-социокультурные пространства с разл. свойствами и характеристиками.

_Соч.: Тайский буддизм. М., 1973; Буддизм и его роль в общественной жизни стран Азии. М., 1983; Буддизм и общество в странах Юго-Восточной Азии. М., 1987; Невидимые парадоксы религии и культуры. М., 1991._

----------

Joy (10.09.2014), Балдинг (10.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?


Тоже стесняюсь живота  :Smilie:  Приходится сознательно переставать его втягивать во время дзазден  :Smilie:  Есть время для тренировок, когда пресс нужно держать в тонусе и есть время для медитации, когда нужно дать мышцам расслабиться.

----------

Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?


А вы следите за тем, что хотите увеличить. Тогда и страха не будет, только радость сплошная.

----------

Ersh (19.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (11.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?


Именно от свободного или контролируемого дыхания живот не увеличивается... %)

----------

Геннадий Юрич (11.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?


Если после каждой медитации ввести физические упражнения, то не увеличится.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Можно ли откуда-то скачать картины чаньских(дзенских) художников?

----------


## Юй Кан

Откуда такое можно скачать пакетом/архивом -- не знаю.
Но есть подборки, вроде:
-- Чаньская живопись эпохи Сун (960 - 1279 гг.)
-- Китайские художники чань буддизма.

Здесь можно взять монографию, посвящённую великому Ци Байши, серьёзно увлекавшемуся чань-буддизмом, а здесь -- галерея его работ.

----------

Алик (13.09.2014), Богдан Б (13.05.2015), Влад К (13.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (13.09.2014), Гошка (16.09.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?





> Тоже стесняюсь живота

----------

Алик (14.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (13.09.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> 





> У меня вот такие мысли ещё посещают. Следя за дыханием в дзадзене, не увеличится ли у меня живот?


 - Это уж в каком настроении будете дышать: Станет либо подтянутым. - Либо дряблым. - Дышите смотря на природу. Или на живокость дзен.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (16.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вспомнил: есть же, если кому надо : ), тема "Лики и искусство мастеров чань/дзэн".

----------

Балдинг (17.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (16.09.2014), Гошка (16.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Спасибо Юй Кан.

----------

Юй Кан (16.09.2014)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

*Балдинг, Геннадий Юрич*

Традиционно, до 10. Считается, что больше 10 будет слишком занимать ум некими аналитическими упражнениями, типа: "пять тысяч восемьсот тридцать семь" просто так и не выговоришь согласно с дыханием, а меньше 10 - слишком просто. После 10 начинаем снова с 1. Если ум ушел в какие-то мечтания так, что даже забыли, какая цифра следующая (бывает такое, да  :Smilie: ) - снова начинаем с 1. Ориентировочный минимум сеанса - у всех индивидуально, в группе, разумеется, сидят совместно, следуя общей практике. При индивидуальной практике не следует сразу пытаться сидеть очень долго, минут 20-30 - это нормально. Хотя, надо сказать, что если делать практику 5 минут, но с полной отдачей, то это лучше, чем сидеть 30 минут и мечтать не по делу.

Со временем есть еще одно важное правило: надо всегда заранее знать, сколько собираешься практиковать. Если собрался практиковать сидячую медитацию 15 минут - надо сидеть 15 минут, не меньше, но и не больше, после чего просто поклониться, встать и закончить практику. Это важно.

----------

AndyZ (17.09.2014), Ersh (17.09.2014), Won Soeng (17.09.2014), Андрей П. (18.09.2014), Балдинг (21.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

А почему не больше? Меньше то понятно, но если делается немного больше определённого?

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Не больше потому, что, как известно, нельзя сделать зеркало, полируя кирпич, и нельзя стать буддой, сидя в медитации.  :Smilie:  Иногда хочется посидеть подольше, "так хорошо сидится", но тут нужна определенная дисциплина.

----------

Won Soeng (18.09.2014), Алик (18.09.2014), Андрей П. (18.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (18.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще говоря, Вы должны планировать не только время медитации, но и то, что будете делать после медитации. Если Ваш режим определен, то не возникает вопросов почему не меньше и почему не больше. Всякому действию свое время.

----------

AndyZ (18.09.2014), Андрей П. (18.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (18.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Андрей П.

> *Балдинг, Геннадий Юрич*
> Хотя, надо сказать, что если делать практику 5 минут, но с полной отдачей, то это лучше, чем сидеть 30 минут и мечтать не по делу.


5 минут тоже много, лучше сидеть только одно мгновение здесь-и-сейчас.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Самурай без меча подобен самураю с мечом, но только без меча.
О!
Сидящий не здесь и не сейчас подобен сидящему здесь и сейчас, но только не здесь и не сейчас.  :Smilie:  (ц) мой

----------


## Ersh

"...если делать практику 5 минут, но с полной отдачей..."
Так и подмывает спросить - с полной отдачей чего?

----------

Chong_Kwan (20.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "...если делать практику 5 минут, но с полной отдачей..."
> Так и подмывает спросить - с полной отдачей чего?


Внимания объекту сосредоточения, видимо...

----------

Chong_Kwan (20.09.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Алик

Хорошая статья о сикантадза : http://yogic1.narod.ru/shikantaza.html

----------

Ersh (21.09.2014), Юй Кан (19.09.2014)

----------


## Лаконика

Вопрос практикующим кошатникам: кто чем занимает кошек? Мне дома медитировать не дадут: одна садится напротив и сурово смотрит, вторая нарезает круги, щекочет и тарахтит. Закрытая дверь не вариант, они начинают подкоп делать, что тоже очень отвлекает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос практикующим кошатникам: кто чем занимает кошек? Мне дома медитировать не дадут: одна садится напротив и сурово смотрит, вторая нарезает круги, щекочет и тарахтит. Закрытая дверь не вариант, они начинают подкоп делать, что тоже очень отвлекает.


Самая лучшая медитация — это когда кто-то отвлекает, а ты не отвлекаешься.

----------

Ersh (21.09.2014), Won Soeng (19.09.2014), Влад. (25.09.2014), Гханта (13.12.2014), Лаконика (19.09.2014), Юй Кан (19.09.2014)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Лаконика - у меня кошка, раньше кот был сиамский по имени Сяо Чань. Он очень любил на меня забираться и устраиваться на ногах во время сидения. Воспринимал его нейтрально, как явление природы. А что поделаешь? или сидеть надо, или котов от себя отгонять - одно из двух  :Smilie:  Примостившийся котища - такое же явление природы, как и ворона, каркающая за окном. В общем, "кто чем занимает кошек?" чем-то похоже на "кто чем занимает ум?", не правда ли?
 :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (20.09.2014), Won Soeng (19.09.2014), Влад. (25.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (19.09.2014), Лаконика (19.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (29.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> Вопрос практикующим кошатникам: кто чем занимает кошек? Мне дома медитировать не дадут: одна садится напротив и сурово смотрит, вторая нарезает круги, щекочет и тарахтит. Закрытая дверь не вариант, они начинают подкоп делать, что тоже очень отвлекает.


В дзен монастырях пытаются создать идеальные условия для медитации – чтоб никто не отвлекал, приглушенный свет, ни жарко ни холодно и т.д. Т.е. я бы все-таки от кошки на время медитации избавлялся. Кошки спят 18 часов в сутки…можно подыскать время, когда животное просто спит  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=AndyZ;680419]В дзен монастырях пытаются создать идеальные условия для медитации – чтоб никто не отвлекал, приглушенный свет, ни жарко ни холодно и т.д. Т.е. я бы все-таки от кошки на время медитации избавлялся. Кошки спят 18 часов в сутки…можно подыскать время, когда животное просто спит  :Smilie: [/QUOTE

Накормить надо, тогда они успокаиваются.)

----------

Chong_Kwan (20.09.2014), Влад. (25.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Вопрос практикующим кошатникам: кто чем занимает кошек? Мне дома медитировать не дадут: одна садится напротив и сурово смотрит, вторая нарезает круги, щекочет и тарахтит. Закрытая дверь не вариант, они начинают подкоп делать, что тоже очень отвлекает.


Кошки не любят, когда на них брызгают водой из опрыскивателя, которым домашние цветы увлажняют. К тому же быстро учатся. Достаточно пару раз пшикнуть на них, а потом поставить опрыскиватель рядом с собой во время медитации :Smilie: .

----------


## Лаконика

Спасибо всем за советы  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> В дзен монастырях пытаются создать идеальные условия для медитации – чтоб никто не отвлекал, приглушенный свет, ни жарко ни холодно и т.д. Т.е. я бы все-таки от кошки на время медитации избавлялся. Кошки спят 18 часов в сутки…можно подыскать время, когда животное просто спит


По поводу стараются создать ни жарко ни холодно - это не совсем так. В Корее и Японии монастыри не отапливаются, так что зимой - реальный дубак, а в июле-августе жарковато, мягко говоря... Наверное, в монастырях ничего не стараюотся создать, просто практикуют много и все.

----------

Won Soeng (24.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2014)

----------


## Лаконика

> Наверное, в монастырях ничего не стараюотся создать, просто рактикуют много и все.


Как раз в японском монастыре видела монаха в компании 5-6 кошек. Практиковали все  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Как раз в японском монастыре видела монаха в компании 5-6 кошек. Практиковали все


А откуда Вы знаете, что кошки тоже практиковали? Вы же не кошка  :Smilie: . 
На мой взгляд, кошки просто очень терпеливые (и ленивые)  :Smilie:

----------


## Лаконика

Смайлик в конце сообщения несколько нивелирует его серьезность  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (24.09.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Где-то я застрял в практике. Дни относительного спокойствия и равновесия сменяются психической напряженностью, депресняковыми мыслями из прошлого, кипением энергии которую пытаешся удержать чтоб не взорваться и что-то не разбить. Заканчивается все тем, что выпрошу у знакомых сигарету и закурю. Потом корю себя что сорвался и проявил слабость. 
Фух, высказался.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не ждите наслаждения от покоя. Не ждите мучений от напряжения. Какой день выходит - такой и живите. Будущее во многом уже определено прошлым, но в настоящем Вы можете следовать предопределенности или создавать другую определенность прямо здесь и сейчас. Только здесь и сейчас Вы даете заложенному будущему из прошлого определенность. Не важно, легко или тяжело происходящее. Делайте добро, не делайте зла и очищайте ум от пагубных тенденций. И не так важно - делать это сидя, успокаиваясь или в повседневных делах и заботах, снова и снова переживая воспоминания и тревоги. Только помните о той определенности будущего, которую считаете важной и правильной. Все, что бы ни возникало - имеет прекращение. И хорошее, и плохое и никакое. Вспоминайте об этом и когда легко, и когда тяжело, и когда непонятно.

Лучший способ не застревать в практике - это иметь хороший распорядок дня на каждый день. Не определенные, конкретные цели на всю жизнь сразу, а чередующееся время на разные занятия. Уход за телом, уход за домом, уход за умом, внимание друзьям, знакомым, родным, зарабатывание средств на проживание, последовательные усилия к созданию чего-то не связанного с заработком (то, что называют - точи пилу, совершенствуй навыки, делай то, что хочешь, а не то, что вынужден, заботься о будущем и т.п.)

Выбирайте пропорции сами, просто сядьте и для начала постройте ментальную карту (mind map) того, о чем хотите заботиться в этой жизни, постройте бюджет времени дня, недели, месяца, года исходя из этой карты. Оставьте время на регулярный пересмотр состава, приоритетов и бюджета времени этой карты - каждый месяц, каждый квартал, каждый год. Оставьте время каждый день и каждую неделю на наполнение каждого следующего дня и каждой следующей недели конкретными действиями. 

Каждый раз, когда не знаете, что делать - ориентируйтесь по этой карте, она Вам напомнит, что делать прямо сейчас и что делать потом. Порой (то чаще, то реже), Вам не будет хотеться следовать распорядку. Так бывает. В такой момент постарайтесь все же следовать. Если совсем невмоготу, напомните себе, когда у Вас запланирован отдых. Чаще всего до времени отдыха вполне возможно потерпеть и следовать распорядку. Но если Вы чувствуете, что распорядок неудачен - дождитесь времени, которое у Вас запланировано для внесения изменений в распорядок. Лучше всего не менять распорядок по первому порыву. Пройдет несколько часов и  настроение изменится. 

И еще, старайтесь бывать на мероприятиях с организованным распорядком. Следовать заданному распорядку - это просто и приятно. Посещайте ретриты, совместное следование распорядку одновременно с множеством людей помогает преодолеть сиюминутные желания, возникающие и исчезающие за несколько мгновений, если не уделять им особенного внимания.

----------

Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Йен

> Где-то я застрял в практике. Дни относительного спокойствия и равновесия сменяются психической напряженностью, депресняковыми мыслями из прошлого, кипением энергии которую пытаешся удержать чтоб не взорваться и что-то не разбить. Заканчивается все тем, что выпрошу у знакомых сигарету и закурю. Потом корю себя что сорвался и проявил слабость. 
> Фух, высказался.


 Напряженность, депресняк, неугомонность - наши учителя Дхаммы. Делаем их объектом созерцания, исследуем и выявляем преходящую, безличную, страдательную суть )

----------

Ersh (30.09.2014), Геннадий Юрич (29.09.2014)

----------


## Вадик

Друзья, можете посоветовать книгу, которую я мог бы использовать как непосредственное руководство для практики? Я начинающий. Видел в магазине книжку "Сознание Дзэн - сознание начинающего"... Красивая такая книжка, большая, но не уверен, подойдет ли она мне?

----------


## Шавырин

> Красивая такая книжка, большая, но не уверен, подойдет ли она мне?


Стесняюсь спросить , Вы именно с книжкой практиковать хотите ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вадик

> Стесняюсь спросить , Вы именно с книжкой практиковать хотите ?


да

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Хорошая книга. Я правда ее аудио слушал, но думаю в будущем и прочитать. Ещё есть у Филипа Капло "Три столпа дзен". А также Сэкида Кацуки "Практика дзен". Книг по дзен много, но лично мне эти вот три оказались значимыми.  Если же вам интересны коаны риндзай то это к Д. Т. Судзуки. Но тут уже полюбому учитель нужен. 
А насчёт подвохов не перейматесь, так видимо любят выражать свой суровый дзен те кто уже ухватил сатори за хвост:-)

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Друзья, можете посоветовать книгу, которую я мог бы использовать как непосредственное руководство для практики? Я начинающий. Видел в магазине книжку "Сознание Дзэн - сознание начинающего"... Красивая такая книжка, большая, но не уверен, подойдет ли она мне?


"Посыпание Будды пеплом" автор Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан
http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha,
Сикантадза и Безмолвное Озарение
http://yogic1.narod.ru/shikantaza.html.,
 Сайт Мьонг Монг Сунима " Дзен - путь к себе" . раздел :Вопросы и ответы
http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014), Монферран (25.04.2019)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Друзья, можете посоветовать книгу, которую я мог бы использовать как непосредственное руководство для практики? Я начинающий. Видел в магазине книжку "Сознание Дзэн - сознание начинающего"... Красивая такая книжка, большая, но не уверен, подойдет ли она мне?


Письма начинающему /Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан- это для начинающего.
Сутра помоста - это корни!
Проповедь о кровеносном сосуде. (я бы перевел, как "кровяном потоке", но не суть), это корни корней.
Ну, и Сутра Средца, это корни корней корней. Ищите в интренете, следуйте за белым кроликом)

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014)

----------


## Вадик

Ох спасибо друзья!! Этого чтива мне хватит на месяц точно!! Дай Вам Бог здоровья!!

----------


## Chong_Kwan

На месяц хватит??? ;-)
Для Сутры сердца месяца может оказаться недостаточно.

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сутру сердца можно прочитать за две минуты. Без сокращений за пять. Вопрос в том, что читать ее нужно 10 тысяч раз, чтобы она стала панцирем ума, в котором лишь одно маленькое окно, через которое видна лишь истина.

----------

Алик (24.10.2014), Вадик (24.10.2014), Монферран (28.10.2017)

----------


## Гошка

> Друзья, можете посоветовать книгу, которую я мог бы использовать как непосредственное руководство для практики? Я начинающий. Видел в магазине книжку "Сознание Дзэн - сознание начинающего"... Красивая такая книжка, большая, но не уверен, подойдет ли она мне?


http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/69_2917_0.html

Возможно:
http://dharma.ru/author/101
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1444326
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...A5%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

Еще такое наблюдение актуализировалось в связи с медитацией.
При двухразовом питании (утро-вечер) получается так, что пока закончатся первые стадии пищеварения, несколько разгружающие желудок, в степени более способствующей нижнебрюшному дыханию, то или спать пора, или уже физическая усталость от прожитого дня подступает, плохо совместимая с нормальным процессом концентрации.
Интересно, если вопреки разуму, медитировать на полный желудок...?

----------


## Нико

> Сутру сердца можно прочитать за две минуты. Без сокращений за пять. Вопрос в том, что читать ее нужно 10 тысяч раз, чтобы она стала панцирем ума, в котором лишь одно маленькое окно, через которое видна лишь истина.


А ещё лучше просто читать её ежедневно).

----------

